# Gartenpavillon+Gartenteich ??



## crank25 (29. Aug. 2016)

Servus liebe Gemeinde,

Ich komme mal gleich zu Anliegen!

Wir haben uns vor einigen Wochen ein super tolles Gartenpavillon gekauft, und würden drum herum gerne einen Gartenteich bauen. Habe wenig Anhaltspunkte, alle Tipps sind sehr sehr willkommen.

Verschläge, Empfehlungen, Ratschläge, Tipps...?

Lasst mal hören!

Lg,
Lukas


----------



## Daufi (29. Aug. 2016)

Bilder, Skizze, Größe, Tiefe, Naturteich, Fische? 

Lass mal hören....

Nee, im Ernst, ein paar Vorstellungen habt ihr doch bestimmt schon....


----------



## troll20 (29. Aug. 2016)

Großes Loch und in die Mitte Brunnenringe mit Durchmesser 5m.
Darein kommt die Filteranlage und oben drauf dein Pavillon. 
Dann den Spaß mit Folie auskleiden lassen , fertig.
Meinste so in etwa  ?????


----------



## Goldkäferchen (29. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,
Bilder sagen mehr als Worte. Was hast Du denn so für Vorstellungen? Hier mein Pavillon, der allerdings offen ist.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (29. Aug. 2016)

Hallo...
und hier noch ein paar Bilder von heute. Vom Pavillon siehst Du nicht mehr viel, so zugewachsen wie er ist.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Erin (29. Aug. 2016)

Moin Lukas,

ich verstehe nicht recht, was du genau meinst....Pavi am Teich, so wie Goldkäferchen? (finde ich übrigens sehr schön) Oder wirklich drumherum, sodass der Pavi quasi eine Insel ist?


----------



## Goldkäferchen (30. Aug. 2016)

moin Erin,
danke  
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Ida17 (31. Aug. 2016)

Tach,

(Beitrag gekürzt um OT)

Die Fragestellung ist aber wirklich interessant, gesehen habe ich solch eine Bauweise bei meinem Teichhändler 
Der Pavillion steht inmitten auf einer Insel im flachen Gewässer, die Koi schwimmen drum rum (will auch ), entweder ins tiefere Becken oder zum Schilfgürtel wo es lecker Häppchen gibt.
Sieht richtig klasse aus, ich schätze mal der Pavillion (ca. 2x2m) ist auf einem Betonfundament aufgestellt und wird erreicht durch eine kleine Holzbrücke.
Ist es so etwas in der Richtung?


----------



## Kleud (31. Aug. 2016)

Wenn ich das nur höre, dann komme ich schon ins schwärmen, ehrlich gesagt. Irgendwie...ist das dann ein richtiges kleines Idyll - sowas im Garten?! Ein Traum!


----------



## Daufi (31. Aug. 2016)

Ob irgendwann auch noch eine Antwort/Kommentar vom Themenersteller kommt?


----------



## Goldkäferchen (15. Mai 2018)

Hallo, hab das Thema wieder "hochgeholt". 
Hab den Pavillon neu gestrichen und etwas aufgemotzt, Seitenteile gekauft, Die Ramblerrose ziemlich weit runtergeschnitten, da ja fast alles zugewuchert war, neue Platten verlegt, die alten waren teilweise verrottet. Ich denke, jetzt sieht's wieder schön aus. Aber mann muß ganz schön "am Ball" bleiben, sonst rostet alles weg.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------

